# Laramie, Wyoming



## IanEHewitt (May 1, 2004)

A DM with just a single player seeks 2-3 more players to play 1-2 monthly in Laramie, Wyoming. We will be playing DnD 3.5 in a homebrew world (www.Llowellen.com), both are serious, long-time, mature (well-mostly) beer drinking DnD fans.

I don't check this message boards as frequently as I should so if you are really interested email me directly at llowellen@msn.com

Cheers
Ian


----------

